# Run in shed?



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

So the BO and I are talking about putting up a run in shed in my boy's paddock so he doesn't have to be stalled (he's not really used to being stalled or like them that much). My dad can build it for me, he's a contractor so don't have to hire anyone...just wondering if anyone knows the average cost if materials? What size would it need to be for one horse? I believe she wants me to pay for materials and my dad build it then I get some credit off my board.

I know it's a broad question but with Christmas coming I need to try and figure out a budget! Any rough estimates would be greatly appreciated. I already talked to my dad about building it, he just wants to know how big and to see a picture of what I'm talkjng about. He usually just builds regular sheds and houses lol so he doesn't completely get what I'm asking for I guess? I'm already conning him into building me a custom tack box haha now a run in shed,..I'm such a great daughter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Where you live a run in shed is a good idea. Just make sure that you have a $price for this, bc if/when you leave this barn, it needs to be VERY CLEAR who it is that owns it.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oo very good point! Since it's just for one horse would 10x10 or 12x12 be ok? If I can just get my dad a size and show him what I'm wanting he can probably come up with an estimate on materials.

Apparently the Amish advertise on Craigslist for building run in sheds, a 10x10 starts at 1175. That seems really cheap for materials and labor? But if that's an average price then maybe I'm only looking at 700-800 for materials?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

10x 12 allows turn around room with a little extra length to stand in some shade. Allow for a 4'-6' wide doorway on one end. This makes for stronger corners than leaving the end wide open. It should face N/S. No windows. Hang a stout rod across the front on the outside so you can hang tarps across when the bugs are bad. Add a couple of vents near the top of the walls so air will move thro.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

My gelding's stall is 12 x 12. It's made from 3 pieces of and a gate from a round pen. 12 x 12 could keep him dry in a driving rain.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info saddlebag, I'll pass that to my dad.

Haha corporal! What do you use as the roof?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^ Most folks around here use standard metal roofing. Light weight and fast to put up.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is a site that they make all kinds of barns, run-ins and for any and all kinds of animals...kits too.
_Chicken Coops | Horse Barns | Storage Sheds | Garages | Gazebos_

They are in your area so pricing should be very accurate.

They are not local to me so my costs are more but a 12'x12' _run-in kit_ complete with roof, siding, nuts & bolts... everything but the labor is $3390.00. A run-in built already is $7129.00 with delivery.
Don't sell your dad short for what his time is worth, even if it is donated to the project it still needs being included in the final cost. 

You should be compensated for materials and labor as when/if you leave this facility, I doubt you would be knocking the shed apart to take it with you. So, in that case the barn should be paying for materials and time as they would be needing to provide a shelter of adequate protection for your horse regardless.
Just remember that any "deal" you do...if you should leave before the full cost is paid off by "free" board/barter of services you lose everything not already collected on. Make sure you are extremely happy in this place and no plans to move for quite some time to come from you.
This "shed" equates to many months of no board money exchanging hands...

:wink:


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

My run in shed was built by the Amish , It was like $2900 , however it has dutch doors , so its easy to lock a horse in , also it has a window in the back for cross flow breeze. Ones that dont have extras like mine i think you can get a 12x12 just a run in around here for $2000. But i needed mine built right away , and it was done in just a few hours.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I just ball parked this as if we were to build this ourselves where we are: 8 ft high (on low side) by 10 ft deep and 12 long, facing open to the south with a single slope roof and made with a combination of 1x4s, 2x4s, 2x8 (for header), metal siding for the sides and metal siding plus OSB sheets for the roof (to help deaden the sound of raining hitting - metal only can be really loud). I think we could do it for just under $900 which is material cost only as our labour is free. Also, since we've done a number of building projects on our place before and have some experience with this type of thing, we could knock it up in two days of 8 hours per day if the weather is good.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your horse will spend a lot of time bumming up against a wall so they can watch for predators. He will go in when the bugs are bad. I have mill felt tarps than hang to and touch the ground. On a 4' doorway there are three 3' wide strips. The third strip covers the split between the other two. Barn is nice and dark, which the bugs don't like, and horse easily moves in and out. The darker the better.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

usually if you build anything on someone elses property , you leave it . 
Price will depend on what you are using, metal ? wood ? combo of wood and metal ?


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Alright, I emailed my mom a bunch of pics and info about sizing and material choices to show my dad (last time he tried to use the computer he got the FBI virus....lol). Once he gets Price estimate ill talk to the BO more about what we want to do. Luckily he owned his own shed building company for years so this shouldn't be too hard for him to do!


----------

